# Ladies, how much of your sex drive is related to your cycle?



## CASE_Sensitive (Jul 22, 2013)

My wife told me how her sex drive is practically non-existent after the ovulating state of her cycle. Do the ladies here have similar peaks/valleys when it comes to your drive?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I tend to be hornier on my period. 

Science.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I can't tell exactly when I'm supposed to get a period but I've narrowed it down to the end of the month typically.That's just based on my level tolerance level of people and my general weepy feelings

My drive doesn't change but the type of sex I want changes. All other times of the month I'm good with loving,passionate,heated sex. right before my ghost period and during when I'm supposed to have my ghost period I want rough "f**k me now" type of sex. 

I've heard a lot of women don't want much sex unless it's around the ovulating portion of her cycle. I never put much thought into it til I started trying to figure out why I cried at the drop of a hat at the end of every month


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes. Well back when I had a cycle it was. 

During my 20's and early 30's I actually wanted sex maybe once a month during ovulation. Didn't want to be touched at any other time.

Late 30's to early 40's the convergence of several factors made my sex drive spread out and grow stronger but it was like an inferno just prior to my period and just after my period.

Then around 43-44 I became a constant inferno. Always wanted sex and felt I couldn't possibly get enough of it. I envisioned if my husband were up for it, I could happily have sex several times a day, every single day of the month, except days 1-3 of my period when I did not want to be touched at all.

Thankfully, this has calmed in the last year or so. But I only get a period every few months now so I have no idea what influence my cycle has to do with my sex drive at this point.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

None, that I can tell. I'm equally "in the mood" all the time... 

Now, mood swings, THAT'S a whole different animal. Definitely related to my cycle.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

I never lose my drive. It's always there...taunting me...It doesn't matter what part of my cycle I'm on. 

My tolerance for people saying/doing stupid crap goes downhill pretty fast about a week before my period. I really do try to control that though. 

My husband says it's like swimming in the ocean, having fun, not really caring about anything. All of a sudden a shark comes out of nowhere and bites your face off...then goes away never to be seen again...until next month. doo...doo....doo...dooo...ddoooo...dodododododododooooooo....

Oh well. it usually happens once a month and it's typically a stranger at the grocery store that decides to leave their cart in the middle of the aisle so no one can pass by, or in traffic when someone is riding their car so far up your butt you can't see them in the rear view. Those are the people who get bit in the face...

But sex...no I'm good there.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> None, that I can tell. I'm equally "in the mood" all the time...
> 
> Now, mood swings, THAT'S a whole different animal. Definitely related to my cycle.


:iagree:

I'm pretty much always in the mood, but do get more turned on when I'm ovulating. The last couple months, I can tell when I'm ovulating because I get baby fever(bad). Other than that, my sex drive doesn't really decline, just goes back to the regular state. And mood swings definitely happen right before my period.


----------



## ariel_angel77 (May 23, 2014)

Since having my baby for some reason and since I got my period back, it's painful for me to have sex around my cycle. I'm drier down there, even with lube. Once my cycle is over though, I'm all game and super horny 

I tend to want to be more emotional and sweet with it after my cycle and during ovulation. Then after that I want to go crazy with it. That's just me, anyway.


----------



## CASE_Sensitive (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks ladies for the responses.
Sometimes I feel like I have a week to cram in as much love making that we'll both enjoy. I hate thinking the other weeks it's about her taking care of my needs, but not necessarily her own enjoyment.


----------



## ariel_angel77 (May 23, 2014)

CASE_Sensitive said:


> Thanks ladies for the responses.
> Sometimes I feel like I have a week to cram in as much love making that we'll both enjoy. I hate thinking the other weeks it's about her taking care of my needs, but not necessarily her own enjoyment.


Make up for it by returning the favor a ton when she is game  I'm sure she loves pleasing you. I know I love pleasing my husband when I can't have sex BECAUSE he cares about my needs so much when I am able to do it.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I think that, during the days leading up to ovulation, I get an idea of what it's like to have testosterone coursing through my veins. And lots of it. 

I could have sex ALL DAY on those days. I am EXTREMELY crabby if I don't get it. 

During the years my marriage sucked and I'd lost attraction to my husband, this is basically the only time we'd have sex because the physical urge could push the lack of attraction out of my head. 

That being said, I'm very high drive all the time and could go every day; however, when I'm not ovulating I can go a day or two without it making me crabby. By day three, however, I usually feel myself losing emotional stability. I've told my husband that if he doesn't like my mood, he knows what to do.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Prior to giving birth to my two little ones the week before my cycle I'd be super , super horny !!!! 

Since then it seems as if I'm no where near as aroused prior but am more so the week after my cyc and which seems so strange ?!?!?

No complaints though since the second we know I'm " done " we're both at it like ceaaazy ...... time permitted of course ahem ahem !?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Over the years I have become really in tune with my body and I can feel the mid month shift. Right after my period I am SUPER CRAZY HD for about 2 weeks and then I can slowly feel myself changing....it's weird but neat, I then go into MD like the last 10 before my period is going to start.


----------



## CASE_Sensitive (Jul 22, 2013)

over20 said:


> Over the years I have become really in tune with my body and I can feel the mid month shift. Right after my period I am SUPER CRAZY HD for about 2 weeks and then I can slowly feel myself changing....it's weird but neat, I then go into MD like the last 10 before my period is going to start.


What is "MD"?


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

For me it is absolutely 100% tied to my cycle. I have a 3-4 day window where sex is on my mind...the rest of the month I could care less if I never got touched. 

Keep in mind I also take SSRIs which inhibit my libido. 

I do not take BC because I am afraid it will dampen my drive further.

I try to keep up and make sure we have sex even when I don't want it, but he knows it's for him and doesn't like it. 

Our sex life is also 100% up to me. He does not initiate or try to seduce or even tell me when he's in the mood. He sits idly waiting for me to come to him. My natural drive right now is only active during that 3-4 day window. I do believe if he would lead a bit more and express interest that it would help me get in the mood more often (responsive desire) but he will not go there.


----------



## CASE_Sensitive (Jul 22, 2013)

kag123 said:


> For me it is absolutely 100% tied to my cycle. I have a 3-4 day window where sex is on my mind...the rest of the month I could care less if I never got touched.
> 
> Keep in mind I also take SSRIs which inhibit my libido.
> 
> ...


I've made the same mistake as your husband...I would stew in my own resentment waiting for a sign from her, anything to let me know I wouldn't get rejected, but also not wanting the equivalent of a blow up doll partner. I'm better at giving other people advice rather than listening to my own, but I think if you talk to you husband, let him know that he shouldn't fear rejection and to help him how to approach you might be helpful.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

CASE_Sensitive said:


> What is "MD"?


MD-medium drive....or average.....sorry


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

My libido is enhanced both during ovulation and when on my period. Luckily he isn‘t grossed out by my time of the month so it‘s all good.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

During my high drive phase...(enter age 42 my sex drive never shut off, was unrelenting)...I felt like I was going to die when my period came cause I still wanted it.. like Miss taken above, my H didn't mind.. God bless him, cause he sure blessed me ! 

After this calmed... I needed foreplay again... but the mind was always willing.. ready, wanting to reach that feeling... though the greatest orgasms are mid cycle.. (when ovulating).... this was true all my life.. though wasn't really thinking about it all that much back then... Always loved sex...just wasn't paramount on the brain...

If I read something Erotic, or watched something or he started touching me, I became aroused.. didn't matter where I was on my cycle...that's how I've always been..

Just needed the least foreplay during mid cycle.. everything seems "intensified" (meaning the pleasure) around this time...


----------



## James2020 (Jun 4, 2014)

Well for sure my wife is the most into it about 7 days after her period ends... that's typically when she'll make a quick stop at the porn site when I'm out of the house and the kids are out or sleeping.

Unfortunately though at the time this doesn't translate too much into better sex for me, however she's more open to it than she usually is so that's a plus... I think it will get better


----------



## ticktock33 (Jun 6, 2014)

Normally I do want to have more sex around my period and after. During the rest of the month, I like it but if I'm stressed then I compartmentalize and that is the first thing to go. I've been stressed a lot so I have to try and let it go for dh's sake...and mine because it will be an abrupt ending to the night.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

It’s nice to hear I’m not insane. Oddly enough, I’ve also seemed attached to my wife’s cycle. She is ‘randy’ one or two days before her period starts. I’ve noted that I am also most frisky during that time too like my own body knows what’s going on. I’ve always wondered if it’s just in my head and because I’m more frisky knowing the ‘amusement park is about to close’ sort of creates that situation of opportunity or if it’s something more hormonal.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Racer said:


> It’s nice to hear I’m not insane. Oddly enough, I’ve also seemed attached to my wife’s cycle. She is ‘randy’ one or two days before her period starts. I’ve noted that I am also most frisky during that time too like my own body knows what’s going on. I’ve always wondered if it’s just in my head and because I’m more frisky knowing the ‘amusement park is about to close’ sort of creates that situation of opportunity or if it’s something more hormonal.


Awww.....that means you are in tune with your wife's body


----------



## Moovers (Dec 24, 2013)

During ovulation! My man smells so good, I keep sniffing him! I am game on during ovulation, when PMS comes, it is like my body is grieving because I am not expecting and I am depressed.


----------



## ire8179 (Apr 19, 2014)

Very related. I'm HD and during PMS+period it got worse, dusk till dawn i always fell horny all the time and it can ruins my concentration. I read some suggestive words and my mind instantly wired to sex

Never mind the foreplay, wham bam type is fine for me during those time


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Not related at all, my drive really doesn't seem to change much barring major life events.


----------



## Ponderosa7 (Jul 19, 2014)

My cycle truly effects my sex drive, its frustrating at times. I'am 31 yrs old and I do not feel the need to want to have sex most times but when the time is close to ovulation and my cycle is close by it truly increases my sex drive. My husband has my"moods" down to a science and respects it and I appreciate it a great deal.


----------



## DanaS (May 28, 2014)

Before I became pregnant it certainly was. Going into my 40s it was as if a light turned on. I started getting really aroused easily. When I got with my now husband I found I was real horny right before and during my period. Thankfully he didn't mind doing the deed at that time.


----------



## CASE_Sensitive (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, about to head down into the valley. Can't wait for the chart to climb back up.


----------



## mpgunner (Jul 15, 2014)

Man, after reading these --- guys have it so easy...


----------



## Hacker (Jul 14, 2014)

After my Wife's period is when things start happening and it builds up more and more till a day or so after she ovulates and then things slow down. The week of ovulation we can do it like 2 times a day everyday. The next week its like every other day.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Vibrating Bicycle Seat, 'Happy Ride,' Hits Sex Shop Shelves

Oh. That's not what you meant?


----------



## CASE_Sensitive (Jul 22, 2013)

Going on with no action for last 3.5 weeks.
I feel like the one that cranky and on my period.


----------

